# Forum Argomenti di discussione Le utilità del Commercialista telematico  conti transitori

## c.t.

Buongiorno,
oggi finalmente comincio l'utilizzo vero del programma del CT
devo registrare una fattura di un professionista, con r.a.
Ma la spunta in alto "registrazione transitoria" cosa sta a significarmi? qualcuno può dirmelo?
ho visto altre volte qualche professionista utilizzare conti transitori, ma non riesco a ricordarmi per cosa e per chi.
attendo lumi.. vorrei cominciare bene.  :Smile:

----------


## paolab

è opportuno che tu consulti il video corso: Video corso - Software Contabile Telematico: programma per la gestione di contabilità, bilanci, adempimenti fiscali, fatturazione

----------


## c.t.

Ok grazie delle info.

----------


## sviluppatore

Chiedo scusa, correggo (in parte) quanto detto da Paola.
Quello linkato da Paola è il vecchi videocorso. Il link di quello nuovo è il seguente: NUOVO VIDEO TUTORIAL 
Riguardo il flag REGISTRAZIONE TRANSITORIA: si usa in situazioni particolari. Se attivato, la registrazione parteciperà alla liquidazione IVA, ma sarà ininfluente per la formazione del bilancio.

----------


## sviluppatore

Riguardo i conti transitori, si usano anche essi in situazioni particolari. 
NOTA: in alcuni programmi di vecchia generazione si usano per le contabilità dei professionisti (per rispettare il principio di cassa).
NON in questo software che è MOLTO più avanti: per le contabilità dei professionisti è sufficiente registrare le fatture ed i relativi pagamenti. In base alle date di pagamento, il software sarà in grado di calcolare il reddito per cassa. 
NON sono necessari artfizi contabili con i conti transitori. Questa è roba da programmi in COBOL.

----------


## c.t.

letto ora, però è tutto chiaro quello che dici. thanks

----------

